
U.S. Must Release Children from Family Detention Centers, Judge Rules - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/26/us/immigrant-children-detention-centers.html
======
hanging
This particular judge is an Obama nominee with an activist track record[0]. I
expect this will be stopped by a higher court before it takes effect.

[0] [https://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/2020/02/justice-still-
denie...](https://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/2020/02/justice-still-denied-kate-
steinle-lloyd-billingsley/)

